# cow bleeding vaginally (I think??)



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

I was in the pasture today and noticed my one and only cow (not even 2 years old, Ive had her for 1 and 1/2 years) had a string of blood/goo hanging from her vagina? I also have one steer and two young bulls (maybe 7 months old, very small) in the pasture. What in the world is going on? I saw her mounting the steer a few days ago.... Im confused ??? Please help, Is this normal? I know, I should be informed BEFORE I buy the animal, but they were just supposed to be freezer animals, but they delivered a cow and we kept her. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You have a heifer and she is in heat!


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

thank you that is what i hoped!


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

If those bulls have their way you will have a Spring calf....


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

They are so tiny, i cant imagine it is physically possible. Plus, they are so laid back, i dont think i have ever seen them mount anything.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

dagwood said:


> If those bulls have their way you will have a Spring calf....


I know you must have meant FALL calf right Dag?
If bulls are present and working I would put it at mid September.

Ted


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

chma4 said:


> They are so tiny, i cant imagine it is physically possible. Plus, they are so laid back, i dont think i have ever seen them mount anything.


Where there's a will there's a way.....Teenagers(your young bulls) are like that ya know.....


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

GREEN_ALIEN said:


> I know you must have meant FALL calf right Dag?
> If bulls are present and working I would put it at mid September.
> 
> Ted


Yep I'll give ya that one......and I'd say late August.....


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Your heifer had a heat period a couple of days ago, mark it down on your calendar in case you want to breed her.If the bulls are as small or as young as you say,they did not breed her.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

She should recycle on Christmas Eve. However keep an eye on here from the 22nd-26th, because they sometimes won't go 21 days, they can go anywhere from 18-24 days from heat to heat. Usually it is 21 days. If they did breed her, she would calve around the first week of September.


Jeff


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe one bull laid down and the other one stood on him kinda like a step stool.....


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

Tonya said:


> Maybe one bull laid down and the other one stood on him kinda like a step stool.....


ROFL!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

When the time comes to breed, when the Heifer is in "standing heat", she'll find a way to make it happen. There's always a low spot in the pasture, a log nearby, or she can lie down.

I've loaned two 7 month old Dexter bulls out to breed a small herd and both performed.

Genebo
Paradise Farm
Church Road, VA


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

WOW! They just seem too young to be verile. They were born in March, so I quess they would be almost 9 months now. They seem so small. Well, if she is bred, then that is cool!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Usually it is a yr before a bull is viable, and sometimes slightly longer. If I were a betting person, I would probably bet they are too young. They could perform, but they might not be "ready" yet.


Nevertheless, keep a close eye on her, and if she does come into heat. I would watch her, and see if they are interested, or if she is terrorizing them instead of them after her .


Jeff


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I have Holsteins breed hit or miss at 10 months, and by 12 months they are getting everyything done. Seven months seems pretty young to me, but there could be a breed difference. Anyway, you know she's cycling, and that's good. 

Jennifer


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

what breed are those young bulls, chma4?


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

herford jersey mixes


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

The Jersey in them should make them pretty aggressive, the hereford would make them shy, and they are active more at night.


Jeff


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Well they are niether aggressive nor shy, so go figure? They are freindly and curious, maybe the herford/jersey cross made them a pleasant blend!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

The Jersey could make them mature earlier as well.
Both our Jersey/Norwegian Red cross bulls (one 1/2 and 1/2, one 3/4 J, 1/4 N.R.) settled their first mature cows at 7 and 9 months of age (respectively). The 7 month old, half and half, El Tigre, settled our oldest cow and then less than a month later, he had a slew of calves on the ground. Settled half the herd before we realized it! He was only 7 months old afterall, how bad can it be that he prefer to hang out with the mature women? Not like he could do anything that young...  
Jason settled his first cow at 9 months old. 
We kept them because they would be big enough to breed earlier on. Both were off the farm by 15 months old and both had settled the animals we needed bred.
The heifer was most likely in heat the day she was mounting the steer, so be sure to jot that down. The bloody show is normal a few days after they have been in standing heat and will occur regardless of whether they took to the breeding or not. So she could be bred. Look at your date of when she was "standing." Generally an animal in heat will mount anything and everything, the key is to watch if she stands while being mounted herself, if so, she is in standing heat. Count forward 18-23 days and see if she comes back ito heat. If she doesn't, looks like you'll have a calf in nine months or so.


----------

